# Constantly chirping away



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

hey everyone! so baby girl/rue/milla/bijou (yeah i know we need to pick a name already  ) will be going to thevet soon, either today or tomorrow, no more blood in her urine but i honestly dont care im still taking her, shes still scratching up a storm so its best to just take in her in case.

ANYWAYS not what this is about. BG has been lately, as in the past two days, been chirping her little heart out while its playtime and while shes in her cage running around like the roadrunner and enjoying her wheel.i think it might be the cutest thing ever.

Just out of curiosity how can you tell the difference between a happy chirp and an upset chirp, the ones shes making right now are very soft and constant until something bugs her and she balls up huffing away. i really hope shes making happy chirps and is somehow feeling better, maybe shes almost done quilling?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I know all hogs are different, but I have only ever heard my hedgehog chirp when it was obvious that she was happy - like when she smells mealworms, when we cuddle and her whole body relaxes and she looks so calm, when she gets to go back in her cage, etc.

It's hard to understand the language of hogs because they all have their own unique personalities & there's nothing set in stone about their sounds (other than the obvious mating noises). From what you said, it sounds like happy chirps.


----------



## Mr.President (Nov 29, 2011)

My girl, Mr. President, also chirps when I'm not sure if she's happy. Like your baby, she seems to chirps a lot when she's energetic, and it's hard to tell if it's happy/excited energy or nervous energy. After a few months of observing this, I don't think she's upset when she acts like this. When she startles, it's like a caffeine rush - jittery, but not unhappy. Almost like she's saying: "WEE! I'VE GOT SO MUCH ENERGY, IT'S LIKE I DRANK *WAY* TOO MUCH COFFEE!! HUH?! WHAT WAS THAT?! OH, WHATEVER, I'M HYPER! LET'S RUN" :lol:


----------

